# "My White Mountains odyssey"



## Greg (Aug 12, 2004)

> My White Mountains odyssey
> 
> 08/12/04
> Barry Matulaitis
> ...


*SOURCE*


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Aug 12, 2004)

Just for "fits and giggles"  :lol:   I estimated the elevation gain on this hike.... 10,000' +/- a few hundred.


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 12, 2004)

What an well written article and a delight to read. Thanks for the post, Greg!

The Presie traverse from Mt Madison to Mt Jackson is 21.7 miles, 8,800' of elevation gain with a book time of 15:15. Add the 4.2 mile hike up to Madison with its 4100' of gain and one grueling climb of 12,900'.

What a haul!


----------

